# The picklemans cottage



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2015)

A visit to this old classic..its Wellpast its best,the council did board it up about a week later and it's had a fire in there since,I would not be surprised if this place will be demolished in the not to near future.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 6, 2015)

Really suits the B+W treatment you've given it here. Fantastic.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

loved this place last year! was a beautiful home, then obviously like most went downhill very quickly!!!
You have done a good job on it mate, have to say!


----------



## MD (Jan 6, 2015)

where was the fire ?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2015)

MD said:


> where was the fire ?



In one off he bedrooms mainly.have seen pics online.


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 6, 2015)

*Very nice that!!*


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2015)

Can hardly keep up with you these days! Great job on this, agree that b+w suits it perfectly. Very sad to hear of recent events here.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 6, 2015)

Great set of pics there. Loved this place.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 6, 2015)

wow I love the pic's!
you have been busy


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> wow I love the pic's!
> you have been busy



It's been none stop these last few months stealth


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2015)

B&W really brings out the best! superb images Mikey.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice pics! I visited just before Christmas and so much stuff has gone. The upstairs bedroom to the left is destoyed and the reception room with the big mirror in has been set on fire as well though it didn't get completely wrecked.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 7, 2015)

Stunning pictures!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice indeed. Houses aren't my fave explore, but this is one I would loved to had seen in its heyday. Nicely captured


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

Still looks nice to me, shame about the stuff going walkies and the pyros getting at it but nice set of pics anyways.


----------

